# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Nun habe ich den Befund :-(

## corvus

... den ich nicht wahrhaben wollte, seid gestern bzw heute steht fest das ich einen Tumor an der Prostata habe und nicht nur wie von mir gehofft die Prostatitis ist, eine OP wird angestrebt für ca. Januar.
Ich komme mir vor wie eine Ente, alles läuft wie im Film neben mir her, warum ICH? warum haben die nicht auf mein Feingefühl gehört, das ich diese Dinge spüre wenn andere noch nichts merken, den eigentlich soll dieser Tumor ja heimtückisch auf leisen Sohlen kommen, aber habe ja seid langem diese Probleme.
Und nun wo dieser Befund feststeht kann ich hier auch schreiben das ich genau dies wie ein Menetekel vor einem Jahr träumte, ein Steinbruch mit Wasser gefüllt, das Sonnenlicht brach sich unter Wasser an den Felsen und tief unten in dem Wasser stand ein ovaler Tisch mit vier Stühlen, glaubt mir ich schreckte hoch und habe gespürt das dies mir was sagen will und ich merkte von diesem Tage an das da was nicht stimmt, dann der von mir erwähnte PSA Wert 6 ... dann fallend, dann wieder über 4.2 ... immer wieder AntiB. keiner glaubte mir meine Schmerzen und Probleme da ich ja an einer psychischen Erkrankung leide ... keiner wollte wahrhaben das ich spüre was andere und die Ärzte nicht sehen können ... meine Chancen sollen gut stehen ja ich glaube das auch und doch ist es als sei alles nur Kino. ... tschuldigung wenn ich durch einander schreibe.


corvus

----------


## Andy63

Hallo Corvus,

Es tut mir leid das es dich auch erwischt hat, du bist nicht der erste noch der letzte.

Ich bin frisch operiert und die Welt sieht danach wenn alles gut gelaufen ist wieder schöner aus.

Lasse Dich gut beraten und suche Dir einen Arzt mit Erfahrung zu seiner OP Variante aber auch Dein Baugefühl kann Dir dabei helfen den richtigen Arzt zu finden.

Meinen Verlauf kannst du im Forum Nachlesen zb Angst frist die Seele auf.

Ich wünsche Dir die nötige Kraft das alles durchzustehen - mir ist es auch nicht leicht gefallen aber es musste sein und man kann auch gewinnen :-)

Gruss  Andy

----------


## corvus

Danke Andy, ich lese das bei Gelegenheit alles durch

... hier mal was aus meinem Befund, weiß ja nicht was das heißt:

ICD-O-C 61, M 8140/3 G lb nach Helpap.
Gleason-Score (3+3)=6

und Die Karzinomsfiltrate machen ca. 20% des Wachstums aus

Wachstumsmuster (Gleason 3: 100%)

corvus

----------


## Andy63

Hallo Corvus

Kann nur mitteilen das der Gleason 3+3= 6 in dem Fall einer Krebs Diagnose noch günstig liegt. Da hättest da weitaus schlechtere Befunde erhalten können. 

Auf dem Gleason befund bezogen hast du ganz gute Karten den Krebs zu besiegen, aber 8-tung du musst Dich behandeln lassen, weil solche Werte oft nach einer OP schlechter ausfallen wie bei einer Biopsie (wenn die Prostata danach nochmals bewertet wird).

Du wirst das schaffen, es ist natürlich nach einer solchen Diagnose nicht einfach damit umzugehen - aber du musst es so oder so ob du willst oder nicht.

Was natürlich zert und keiner kann dir richtig helfen. 

Du musst den Weg einer Theerapie sprich Behandlung wählen und diese angehen, danach wird alles wieder gut. 

Meine Op liegt jetzt 4 Wochen hinter mir.

Wünsche Dir Kraft und Glaube an Dich, Du wirst es schaffen das haben andere vor Dir auch hingekriegt :-)

Gruss Andy

----------


## corvus

> , weil solche Werte oft nach einer OP schlechter ausfallen wie bei einer Biopsie (wenn die Prostata danach nochmals bewertet wird).


Danke Andy, aber ich komme mit diesem Satz nicht klar _".. Werte nach OP ... wenn die P. nochmals bewertet wird"_. Das Ding ist doch dann raus oder?
Hast Du eine Reha im Anschluss gehabt? (komme erst nächste Woche dazu Deine Beiträge zu lesen)

Corvus

----------


## Andy63

Hi, ja ich meinte damit das wenn die Prostata mit RPE Operation entfernt wurde kann es auch sein das der Gleason Wert schlechter ausfällt wie bei der Biopsie bewertet. Da man ja bei der Biopsie nur einen Prozentsatz der Prostata bewertet hat.

Für dich bedeutet dies man kann sich nicht auf den noch relativ guten Gleason 6 ausruhen sondern sollte natürlich mit Absprache und unter Berückssichtigung der anderen Werte welche ich nicht deuten konnte doch eine OP oder Bestrahlung vorsehen. ab Gleason 7 ist es dann schon schlechter jeder Wert nach oben kann dann auch schon bedeutet, das das Risiko einer Streuung im Körper grösser wird und dann wird es immer schwieriger den Krebs zu besiegen. 

Wie alt bist du den ?

Gruss  Andy





> Danke Andy, aber ich komme mit diesem Satz nicht klar _".. Werte nach OP ... wenn die P. nochmals bewertet wird"_. Das Ding ist doch dann raus oder?
> Hast Du eine Reha im Anschluss gehabt? (komme erst nächste Woche dazu Deine Beiträge zu lesen)
> 
> Corvus

----------


## corvus

Ich bin 54 1/2, die Prostata soll laut dem Krankenhausarzt total entfernt werden, er meinte das sei das Sicherste und sei der Bestrahlung von innen oder außen vorzuziehen.
Bedenken macht mir eigentlich das es ja heißt das dieser Krebs keine Symptome an sich zeigt, jedenfalls nicht im frühen Stadium, aber ich habe ja seid langen Probleme in Richtung gefühlter Prostatitis die bis in die Nieren und den Rücken ziehen nach der Stanze traten auch auch Schmerzen bis in den hinteren Oberschenkel auf ( wo bei ich nicht weiß ob letztere normal sind).

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo corvus !

Von Dir ein


> Ich bin 54 1/2, die Prostata soll laut dem Krankenhausarzt total entfernt werden, er meinte das sei das Sicherste und sei *der Bestrahlung von innen oder außen vorzuziehen*.


Diese Behauptung ist nicht seriös !Man sollte solche Äußerungen von Urologen sehr, sehr kritisch betrachten. Ich bin heute sehr froh, dass ich meinem damaligen Urologen nicht geglaubt habe und meine eigenen Wege gegangen bin.Lesen Dir mal hier in der gleichen Rubrik den Nachbar-Thread mal durch:  Zitieren

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo !

Da ist etwas nicht übergekommen:
Ich meinte diesen Thread:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...4478#post44478

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Andy63

Morgen,

Hatte auch Schmerzen in der Leiste, Rippenbereich und Steissbein.

Du wirst eine Prostatitis und ein Karzinom haben, das eine schliesst das andere nicht aus - gut ist auch beiden Möglich.

Ich würde mir alle Befunde schriftlich geben lassen und das auch mit einem Strahlenexperten anschauen. 

Du hast die Zeit das in Ruhe (nicht Jahre) anzuschauen und dann den für dich richtigen Weg einzuschlagen.

Was machen musst du so oder so.

Das ganz ist nicht Einfach das ist mir klar.

Ich hatte zum Beispiel einen Gleason 7 (3-4) und es stellte sich danach ein 4 Zentimeter Tumor raus der uns alle doch überrascht hat.

Ich habe damals nach meiner Biopsie auch einen Strahlenfachmann mit meinen Unterlagen angesprochen welcher meinte : OP wäre besser Grund war mein Befund und das Alter von 46.

Ich bin jetzt nach der OP sicher den richtigen Weg gegangen zu sein da ich mir gar nicht sicher bin mit einer Bestrahlung diesen doch grossen Tumor besiegen zu können welcher auch bis an den Kapselrand gewachsen war.

Auch Bestrahlungen können Nebenwirkungen haben.

Lass Dich beraten und geben mal Deine gesamten Daten in diesem Forum bekannt, dann wirst du sicher den einen oder anderen Tip oder Hinweis erhalten. 

Als ganz wichtig betrachte ich die Auswahl des Arztes.

Gruss  Andy






> Ich bin 54 1/2, die Prostata soll laut dem Krankenhausarzt total entfernt werden, er meinte das sei das Sicherste und sei der Bestrahlung von innen oder außen vorzuziehen.
> Bedenken macht mir eigentlich das es ja heißt das dieser Krebs keine Symptome an sich zeigt, jedenfalls nicht im frühen Stadium, aber ich habe ja seid langen Probleme in Richtung gefühlter Prostatitis die bis in die Nieren und den Rücken ziehen nach der Stanze traten auch auch Schmerzen bis in den hinteren Oberschenkel auf ( wo bei ich nicht weiß ob letztere normal sind).

----------


## Andy63

Das eine schliesst das andere nicht aus hatte ich auch.

Lass dir alle Befunde schriftlich geben und stelle Sie doch mal in einem Profil ein so kannst du evtl. auch ein paar Tips dazu vom Forum erhalten.

Ich rate Dir das ganze auch mal mit einem Radiologen auszuschauen. (habe ich auch gemacht)

Danach musst du deinen Weg der Behandlung auswählen.

Gruss  Andy




> Ich bin 54 1/2, die Prostata soll laut dem Krankenhausarzt total entfernt werden, er meinte das sei das Sicherste und sei der Bestrahlung von innen oder außen vorzuziehen.
> Bedenken macht mir eigentlich das es ja heißt das dieser Krebs keine Symptome an sich zeigt, jedenfalls nicht im frühen Stadium, aber ich habe ja seid langen Probleme in Richtung gefühlter Prostatitis die bis in die Nieren und den Rücken ziehen nach der Stanze traten auch auch Schmerzen bis in den hinteren Oberschenkel auf ( wo bei ich nicht weiß ob letztere normal sind).

----------


## corvus

Komme im Moment nicht dazu, stelle aber in den nächsten Tagen die Neuen Daten in mein Profil ... danke erst mal für die Re`s.

----------


## tbber08

> Hi, ja ich meinte damit das wenn die Prostata mit RPE Operation entfernt wurde kann es auch sein das der Gleason Wert schlechter ausfällt wie bei der Biopsie bewertet. Da man ja bei der Biopsie nur einen Prozentsatz der Prostata bewertet hat.
> 
> Für dich bedeutet dies man kann sich nicht auf den noch relativ guten Gleason 6 ausruhen sondern sollte natürlich mit Absprache und unter Berückssichtigung der anderen Werte welche ich nicht deuten konnte doch eine OP oder Bestrahlung vorsehen. ab Gleason 7 ist es dann schon schlechter jeder Wert nach oben kann dann auch schon bedeutet, das das Risiko einer Streuung im Körper grösser wird und dann wird es immer schwieriger den Krebs zu besiegen. 
> 
> Wie alt bist du den ?
> 
> Gruss Andy


 Hi Corvus,

lass Dich nicht nervös machen und nehme Dir die Zeit um alle Therapieformen für Dich ab zu wägen. Höre nicht immer auf den Uro, denn er muss nicht ohne Prostata leben! Lasse doch von Bonkhoff eine Referenzpathologie machen dann weißt Du schon mehr. Lass Dich nicht vorschnell zur OP drängen, treffe Deine Entscheidung selbst.

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen und wünsche Dir viel Kraft!
Thomas

PS ich bekam meinen Befund mit 42.

----------


## corvus

Ich habe deinen Beitrag gerade gelesen, war ja heute beim Urologen und habe a: den Termin für Anfang Januar erhalten
Der Urologe meinte, wenn man den Tumor der ja noch klein ist gefunden hat, sollte man handeln sprich operieren, es kann eine Fehlentscheidung sein, aber auch eine Lebens rettende ... diese Entscheidung muss jeder selbst treffen.
Die Aussagen das es hinter gar keinen Sex mehr geben könne, eine Inkontinenz von wenigen Tagen bis zum Tag X geben könne stößt mich ins Tal der Tränen, ich denke mit zweitens könnte ich eher leben wie mit dem totalen Verzicht auf sexuelle Handlungen ... gerade auch weil ich hier mit gewissen Dingen erst meinen Frieden geschlossen habe.
Auch soll es keine Garantie geben das ich nicht weiter Prostatitisspezifischen Symptomen weiter leiden könne.
Der Test der Knochen auf Streuungen habe ich nächste Woche, ich bin so verwirrt, zwei Ärzte sagen das es besser sei den Schnitt zu machen, aber ich donnere hinein in die Zweifel .... dann wirklich kein Sex mehr, vielleicht auf Dauer mit einem Grad der Inko leben müssen, wie ist das dann überhaupt mit den sexuellen Gefühlen .. gibt es die noch oder sterben die gleich mit?

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend, ich kann dich wirklich verstehen ich hatte die gleichen gefühle wie Du.

Man kann was machen oder auch nicht, dass musst Du entscheiden.

Ich habe mich für die OP entschieden und bin froh darüber, ich hätte den Kampf gegen den Krebs ohne OP ganz sicher verloren.

Ich hatte das Glück nach der OP die Kontienz zu behalten, habe keinen Tropfen verloren und die Potenz ist auch nicht ganz verloren, der kleine hat gezeigt das er auch wieder gross werden will und in den nächsten Monaten sicher auch wieder kann.

Ich bin Nervschonend operiert worden - was bei dir sicher auch möglich sein sollte. Ausserdem verträgt man eine OP in Jungen Jahren besser.
Ich hatte nur die Möglichkeit der OP und bin froh das bis heute doch alles gut gelaufen ist. 

Du wirst dich noch Stunden vor dem PC Sitzen und forschen was es alles dazu gibt. Ich hoffe es werden sich noch einige dazu bei dir melden und dir versuchen Mut zumachen.

Es handelt sich um eine Krebsdiagnose, welche dich nicht so sehr interessiert wie die Potenz danach....

Spätestens nach dem CT und dem Knochenscan wirst Du Wissen was ich meine, dann kommt nähmlich ganz schnell die Angst dazu werde ich überhaupt überleben habe ich schon Metastasen oder nicht.....  
Das ist kein schönes Gefühl darauf zu warten wie der Befund aussieht und wie es wirklich um einen steht.

Ich hatte damals grosse Angst vor dem Tel. bezüglich der Resultate.

Ich schreibe dies um Dir bewusst zumachen das du einen Krebsbefund hast, welchen du verarbeiten aber als erstes mal besiegen musst.

Das dies auch klappt ohne die Potenz zu verlieren und auch ohne Inkontinent zu werden, wirst du aus diesem Forum sicher vernehmen können. 

Ich wünsche Dir alle Kraft Du wirst es auch schaffen.

Gruss  Andy

PS: Die Gefühle bleiben dir gleichen un d das mit dem Sex klappt auch nach einer evtl. OP wenn Nervschoend gearbeitet werden kann - dies hängt aber einzig vom Zustand deiner Prostata ab, was aber erst während der OP sichtbar sein wird. Davor gibts es nur die Ausgangslage man operiert Nervschonend. Wichtig ist auch der richtige Arzt der das auch beherrscht.

----------


## corvus

Also zu dem Krankenhaus wo ich hin gehe habe ich schon vertrauen, zu den Ärzten auch obwohl ich da noch keinen zum Kaffee als Gast hatte, aber ein Krankenhaus das in Krankenhausrangliste in Deutschland auf Platz 3 steht kann sich schon sehen lassen.
Sicher ich werde noch rätseln, sauge mich daran fest das es ein noch geringer Krebs ist mit dem ich vielleicht sogar alt werden könnte, aber das kann sich wohl auch schnell ändern und da ich ohnehin beständig Probleme mit dem Wasserlassen und der Prostata habe, traue ich auch den Befunden nicht ganz und spüre das da was nicht so ist wie es sein sollte.
Ja auf den Knochenscan bin ich wirklich gespannt weil ich ja oft starke Schmerzen habe ... die keinen logischen Befund haben und der Orthopäde auch meinte das ich erst mal die Urologengeschichte abklären lassen soll.
Und ... was wäre wenn ich heute sage ... nee Doktor wir warten mal ab und in drei Jahren steht die "Schwarze Katze" auf dem Teppich um mich zu holen, dann würde man sich in Selbstvorwürfen zermartern.
Ja es muss jeder selbst entscheiden, kein Doktor, kein Freund, kein User kann diese Entscheidung abnehmen und doch helfen Eure Beiträge ... DANKE.


*corvus*

----------


## corvus

Profil ergänzt, erbitte weitere Hilfe und Rat

*corvus*

PS: Weiß nicht ob noch andere Laborwerte benötigt werden, wenn ja gebt Bescheid und ich versuch das noch ins Profil zu stellen.

----------


## Daniel K

Hallo Corvus,
meine OP (einseitig nervschonend) liegt nun etwas mehr als ein Jahr zurück.
Nach anfänglicher minimaler Inkontinenz tagsüber, nachts war und bin ich immer dicht, habe ich heute überhaupt keine Probleme mehr.

Potenz ist solala, aber ich bekommer nacht unregelmäßig Errektionen, die auch wichtig sind. Viagra habe ich mal ausprobiert, nutzt aber nichts, wenn ich es brauche. Meine Frau und ich haben uns dann für die SKAT - Methode entschieden. So können wir immer GV haben, wenn wir wollen.

Wenn Du mehr Info´s haben möchtest, melde dich.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Profil ergänzt, erbitte weitere Hilfe und Rat
> 
> *corvus*
> 
> PS: Weiß nicht ob noch andere Laborwerte benötigt werden, wenn ja gebt Bescheid und ich versuch das noch ins Profil zu stellen.


Hallo Corvus, habe mir jetzt einmal Dein aktualisiertes Profil angesehen...

Auch wenn sich Gleason 3+3 nicht einfach wegdiskutieren lässt und Du mit 54 eigentlich viel zu jung für eine Abwartestrategie bist, würde ich unter Beachtung Deiner besonderen Umstände (Erhöhte PSA-Werte vermutlich vorwiegend durch Prostatitis) erst einmal nicht so intensiv über Operation nachdenken. Und obwohl ich sonst nicht der Prediger für DNA-Zytometrie bin, in Deiner Situation würde ich sie machen lassen. Sollte sich ein diploides DNA-Bild zeigen, was zu vermuten ist, könntest Du zunächst einmal mit verhältnismäßig ruhigem Gewissen kontrolliert abwarten und Deine Prostata durch gesunde Lebensweise sowie verschiedene prostatafreundliche Medikamente relativ ruhig stellen.

So würde ich es machen. Infos zur DNA-Zytometrie findest Du über Suche in Masse, weil das derzeit missioniert wird.

----------


## corvus

Muss jetzt aber noch mal fragen, was besagt das  G Ib, ich nehme an richtig heißt das  G 1b ... wäre 1b ein schlechter wert als z.B.1a?.
Der Gleason betrug wie ich ja schon einstellte 3+3 und  beträgt wenn die Neue Regierung nix geändert hat weiterhin 6.
Morgen gehe ich zum Knochenscan und heute zum Herzdoktor der ja auch mitreden soll ob eine OP für mich gefahrlos möglich wäre, auch Fragen zu evl. Potenzmitteln gegen EdF müssten für mich als Stentträger erfragt werden.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Muss jetzt aber noch mal fragen, was besagt das  G Ib, ich nehme an richtig heißt das  G 1b ... wäre 1b ein schlechter wert als z.B.1a?.
> Der Gleason betrug wie ich ja schon einstellte 3+3 und  beträgt wenn die Neue Regierung nix geändert hat weiterhin 6.
> Morgen gehe ich zum Knochenscan und heute zum Herzdoktor der ja auch mitreden soll ob eine OP für mich gefahrlos möglich wäre, auch Fragen zu evl. Potenzmitteln gegen EdF müssten für mich als Stentträger erfragt werden.


Hallo Corvus, siehe hier

http://www.dkfz.de/tzhdma/tr21.htm

unter II 2.1.

----------


## corvus

> Hallo Corvus, siehe hier
> 
> http://www.dkfz.de/tzhdma/tr21.htm
> 
> unter II 2.1.


Danke erstmal Dieter, bin im Moment doch wieder etwas verwirrt und muss das lesen bzw verstehen sicher auf Mittwoch verschieben ... habs versucht, es kommt oben in meiner "Birne" heute einfach nix an

----------


## tbber08

Hallo Corvus,

ich kann Deine Situation 100% nachvollziehen. Nach meinem Befund im März 2008 war ich vier Wochen wie in einer Kuchenglocke gefangen. Alle Gedanken gingen nur um Krebs und Tod. Ich war erleichtert als ich meinen Termin in der Martini Klink gemacht habe. Dann hat meine Frau mir auch Internet verbot gegeben da mich das immer wieder nervös gemacht hat. Dann kam ich durch einen Zufall (Gott sei Dank) auf die Protonentherapie und habe mich mit Patienten getroffen und sofort meine Entscheidung getroffen. Will damit nur sagen, lass Dich nicht kürre machen, versuche ruhig und besonnen den richtigen Weg für Dich zu finden. Ich denke Inkontinenz bekommt man heute zu 99,9% in den Griff nach der OP aber für mich war Inkontinenz undenkbar. Außerdem habe ich meine Eltern elendig am Krebs sterben sehen und ich wollte einen "anderen" Weg gehen. Für mich war die Entscheidung Protonentherapie DIE Entscheidung meines Lebens und dafür bin ich unendlich Dankbar. Am 11.12. laufe ich Dubai Halbmarathon am 21.03. NY. My Life has changed. Nimm Dir Zeit, ich drück dir die Daumen, Thomas

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Thomas !


Von Dir ein 



> Ich denke *Inkontinenz bekommt man heute zu 99,9% in den Griff nach der OP* aber für mich war Inkontinenz undenkbar.


Ich denke wenn 90 % erreicht werden, sind es schon sehr gute Werte !!


Hallo Corvus !

Von Dir ein



> Auch soll es keine Garantie geben das ich nicht weiter Prostatitisspezifischen Symptomen weiter leiden könne.
> Der Test der Knochen auf Streuungen habe ich nächste Woche, ich bin so verwirrt, zwei Ärzte sagen das es besser sei den Schnitt zu machen, aber ich donnere hinein in die Zweifel .... dann wirklich kein Sex mehr, vielleicht auf Dauer mit einem Grad der Inko leben müssen, wie ist das dann überhaupt mit den sexuellen Gefühlen .. gibt es die noch oder sterben die gleich mit?


Warum denkst nicht mal über Therapien nach, wo das Risiko, auf die von Dir befürchteten Nebenwirkungen, wesentlich geringer ist ? Die kurativen Ergebnisse sind ebenso gut wie bei OP !

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## corvus

Tja drüber nachgedacht habe ich schon, aber der KH Arzt und mein Urologe meinten das nur die OP eine sehr hohe Sicherheit bringen würden.
Aber wie Du in meinem Beitrag zu Clopdogrel vielleicht gelesen hast nehmen meine Sorgen nicht ab sondern ohnehin zu.

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Corvus !

Von Dir ein



> Tja drüber nachgedacht habe ich schon, aber der KH Arzt und mein Urologe meinten das nur die OP eine sehr hohe Sicherheit bringen würden.


Ich hatte einen GL 4+3 und T3a mit Tastbefund. Mein damaliger Urologe machte mir keine Aussicht mehr, daß er mich noch nervschonend operieren könnte ! Das Inkontinenzrisiko hätte auch höher wie beim "Niedrigrisiko" gelegen. Vermutlich hätte ich auch noch ein "R1" nach der OP gehabt. 

Und so einer Urologen-Empfehlung wollte ich nicht folgen und bin meinen eigenen Weg gegangen.
*Keinerlei* Nebenwirkungen zurückbehalten !

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## corvus

Während und dann ja auch nochmal Ende letzten Monats hatte ich Antibiotika bekommen, was mir dieses mal half, vorgestern nun die ersten Anzeichen, gestern stärker und heute hat mich die Prostatitis wohl schon wieder fest im Griff.
Gestern war es "nur" ein dauernder Harndrang, so das ich mich wieder nicht ungeschützt aus dem Haus traute, heute setzten unterschwellig wieder Schmerzen ein und mein Harnstrahl wird zum Zwirnsfaden und dauernd dieses Pseudomusspinkelgefühl.
Morgen habe ich noch einen Termin bei meinem Urologen wegen der Auswertung Knochenscan und evl noch mal wegen der OP.
Insgesamt muss ich nun sagen, ich habe die Schnxxze gestrichen voll, ich war so froh endlich mal ein paar Tage einen "guten lauf" gehabt zu haben., kaum Schmerzen, keine Schwellungen ... und nun geht der Affenzirkus vielleicht wieder los.

----------


## corvus

Wer sich mit den Befunden welche ich in mein Profil eingestellt habe auskennt, wird wohl das erkannt haben was mir mein Urologe heute morgen sagte und ich seid Freitag zumindest vermutete aber verdrängte .... die OP war beim dem Wert 3+2=5 nicht notwenig.
Ja diese Klarheit kann man erst erkennen wenn das Teil auf dem Tisch liegt, aber ich stehe wieder einmal kurz vor dem psychischen Zusammenbruch, war das den nun alles Sinnvoll, was macht das nun?
Allein auf dem Weg vom Urologen nach Hause habe ich zweimal die Kontrolle über über meine Blase verloren, draußen im stehen pinkeln geht ohnehin nicht mehr weil was schon kurz war nun noch kürzer oder fast gar nicht mehr da ist.
Nun hänge ich hier zwischen den Gefühlen, kann jetzt nur meine Windel/hose wechseln, muss mich mit dem Rezept kümmern wie der Ablauf mit Kasse zu den Einlagen oder Windeln ist, am liebsten würde ich hier alles zerlegen einschließlich mich ... aber das macht keinen Sinn, andere brauchen mich noch auch wenn ich verdammt nutzlos geworden bin ... sorry das musste jetzt erst mal so raus.

----------


## Pinguin

*Scheißspiel das*

Hallo Corvus, es geht alles vorüber, es geht alles vorbei... den Text magst Du singend ergänzen. Wehklagen macht es nicht besser, und hätte, würde etc. etc. ändert auch nichts mehr am einmal Geschehenen. Trag es mit Würde wie ein Mann, wenn es auch zum Weinen ist. Mein Frau hat mal zu Beginn unserer ersten Bekanntschaft ein teures Auto, was mir noch gehörte, fast schuldlos demoliert, und konnte nicht begreifen, dass ich mich als erstes nach ihrem Befinden erkundigt, aber zu dem beschädigten Fahrzeug kein Wort verloren habe. Sie hatte ein Donnerwetter erwartet. Mit meiner seit Jahren etwas buddhistischen Denkweise gab es doch keine andere Reaktion, denn, was geschehen ist, ist durch Lamento nicht mehr ungeschehen zu machen. Wichtig ist, dass Du die Prostata nun schon mal los bist. So wird sie Dir hoffentlich nie mehr Kummer bereiten, und der unkontrollierte Strom von Urin wird auch zum Versiegen kommen. Kopf hoch und durch und ganich um kümmern, wie ein Hamburger sagen würde.

*"Wenn einem das Wasser bis zum Hals steht, darf man den Kopf nicht hängen lassen"*
(Ingrid Matthäus-Maier)

----------


## corvus

DANKE und nach dem Ärger den ich heute wegen der Windeln hatte

http://www.selbsthilfeverband-inkont...topic2479.html 

bin ich nun auch etwas gefasster, im dritten Sanihaus habe ich die Windeln ohne Probleme bekommen und bin nun erst mal auf der "sicheren Seite".
Habe sogar für Nachts was stärkeres bekommen, weil es letzte Nacht auch im Bett passierte und die Pants im liegen doch nicht so sicher sind ging auch was daneben. 
Was ich nun positiv sehe, ohne Prostata sicher auch keine Prostatitis mehr ... und die war es ja welche mich verzweifeln ließ und mich zur Biopsie trieb.
Wegen der Inko bekomme ich auch immer wieder Hoffnung vermittelt ( auch eben im Sanihaus), weil ich eben den Strahl selbst wenn er schon in die Hose geht doch noch anhalten kann, also selbst unter diesem Aspekt das loslassen und wieder halten übe und wenn das klappt soll die Aussicht auf zumindest wieder 95%ige Kontinenz gut sein.

----------


## gerhard29

Hallo Corvus,
nun bist Du sie ja los. Hinterher zu sagen "es war falsch" ist mir zu einfach. Und jetzt zu jammern, bringt nichts. Akzeptier es, wie`s ist. Und hoffentlich bist Du sie endgültig los. Zur Inko, auch in der AHB (Reha)erhältst Du in der Regel die Einlagen oder Windeln. Du brauchst nicht den Vorrat für 3 Wochen mitnehmen....

Also Kopf hoch und vorwärts, alles Gute in der Reha

Gerhard

----------


## corvus

> Zur Inko, auch in der AHB (Reha)erhältst Du in der Regel die Einlagen oder Windeln. Du brauchst nicht den Vorrat für 3 Wochen mitnehmen....


Danke für den Hinweis, ich habe ja den Stapel für 3 Monate bekommen und grübelte nun schon ob ich mit nem riesigen Anhänger in die Reha muss.
Da ich selbst kein Auto fahre ( jo och das gibt es noch) ist ohnehin die Frage wie komme ich da hin ... es hieß evl Taxi ... gibt es diese Möglichkeit noch, oder vergiftet mich da die KK lieber? :-)

----------


## artisun51

sollte in der Beschreibung der Reha-Klinik stehen. Im allgemeinen sagen sie für die ersten 2 Tage Vorlagen mitnehmen, und selbst da meine ich ist vorher noch etwas zu machen (im Notfall). Dann bist du dort normalerweise bestens versorgt (meist auch mit klinikeigenen Waschmaschinen und Trocknern).
Die sind auf uns eingerichtet, die schockt auch nichts (falls du mal mit nasser Hose dastehen solltest)

Normale Reise, die von der KK bezahlt wird, ist Bahnkarte u. gegebenfalls Bus bis zur Klinik. evtl. holen die dich aber auch ab (erkundige dich)
(falls du den eigenen Hubschrauber nehmen solltest, wird auch nur die Bahnkarte erstattet!) 

Mach dich locker und erhole dich gut!

----------


## corvus

Habe heute Post vom Rententräger erhalten und konnte somit die Vogtlandklinik anrufen, das mit den Windeln ist dort auch so, nach Möglichkeit für 2 Tage mitbringen, zum Glück brauche ich keinen Hubschrauber, aber ich weiß schon das ich mit den Klinikunterlagen die Genehmigung für ein Taxi bekomme ... es treibt mir sogar etwas die Schamesröte ins Gesicht  und das Gewissen plagt mich, weil auch ich schimpfe viel, obwohl da merkt man erst mal was wir in D trotzdem noch haben.
Die Anreise ist so Gott will am Dienstag, sollte ich aber nochmal ins KH müssen, -- wegen dem nächtlichen Harnverhalt  ... ich schrieb schon -- dann verschiebt sich das Ganze, das daß nicht so kommt dafür lerne ich langsam das beten.

----------


## gerhard29

> Hallo "Corvus" ! Vielleicht solltes Du Dich auch mal mit dieser Methode befassen, die wesentlich geringere Nebenwirkungen wie die einer Prostatektomie haben soll.


Hallo Dieter,

ich glaub mit diesem Ratschlag erreichst Du Corvus zu spät. Der ist momentan bei der AHB (Reha) und erholt bzw. kräftigt sich von seiner Total-OP.

Gruß aus Oberschwaben

Gerhard

----------


## D-F-J.Su

Entschuldigung, habe eben festgestellt, dass ich das Datum des ersten Postings nicht gelesen habe.Habe daher meinen Beitrag gelöscht.Sorry :-(
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------

